# Bidet, Bidet, Bidet



## AnnMarie

(Sorry, couldn't help it. Buck Rogers fans will understand.)

My Bidush is now installed and functioning and my pooping life at home has changed forever. I posted about this in the Clubhouse (there was a relevant thread... lol) and thought I should post it here as it's something that others might find fun/useful/helpful. 

(That link is just for pictures/explanation... they don't appear to sell it. I am trying to get the link of the seller we've already used/know.)

Heather actually turned me on to this when she got it. She'd tried two other types in the past but they broke under the toilet seat (fat girl was too much for their pieces). She's had this particular one for almost a year now, and recently got one for her other bathroom because she's likes it so much. 

I figured I'd have no need because I don't have a reach problem or limitation, but after I used it I was *sold*. You're totally clean!!!! And like, one paper swipe and voila... all done. I'm hoping I can save on toilet paper! lol 

She's now ordered about 7 of them (presents, orders for other people, etc) from the same guy and he's been wonderful. Offered to take it back from her she broke it like the others, etc. 

It takes about 10 minutes to install if you've got all the right stuff on hand, and it works REALLY well. It took me about 30 minutes only because I had an issue with my toilet seat hingey things... I don't think that's normal, I have a weird seat. 

Basically, it hooks into the water supply of the toilet, so you push down the lever on the right side, and you get a spray of water from the nozzle located at the bottom center of the unit (which rests on the back side of the toilet bowl rim). It mounts under your toilet seat at the back of the toilet, so it's completely out of the way. There are spacers so the toilet seat doesn't rest directly on it, so you won't break the unit. 

The lever controls the pressure of the water... so you press a little or a lot depending on the amount of water or concentration of stream, etc. The thing I like most is that the little handle you use for the pressure is far enough out that I can easily reach it... my hips aren't in the way at all and it's right there. Even Heather, who's very short-armed, can reach it with no issue. 

It's invigoratingly chilly!  You can obviously pay more for something that would heat up the water, but once you do it, the temp is not an issue... you know what to expect.  (haha... just kidding, really not that bad - sort of refreshing!)

There are instructions and pictures on that page that pretty much run it down. 

Costs just about $60 bucks, I think maybe a little less. 

It's good stuff, so if you've ever considered whether these could be an option, or weren't sure what to get I can tell you that they are a GREAT option, and this one has been fat girl tested by myself, Heather, Sable, etc.


----------



## CrankySpice

*snicker* you said poop. Girls don't poop!
View attachment poop3.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

CrankySpice said:


> *snicker* you said poop. Girls don't poop!



Ohmigod, I'm not supposed to?

I do everything wrong.


----------



## AnnMarie

missaf said:


> I am so getting one!



You should!  I dig it.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Is it hard to get it set up so it's...at the right angle?


----------



## AnnMarie

liz (di-va) said:


> Is it hard to get it set up so it's...at the right angle?



Nope, the spray is coming out of a nozzle and the stream sprays "up" at an angle. 

So, if you depress the lever when you're not on the toilet, it will hit the wall in front of the toilet about 3 feet above the toilet level. I hope that makes sense? It's at like a 45 degree angle? So, for me at least, it's pretty much dead on "center" when you use it... lol

And the pressure can be strong enough (if completely depressed) that it could be used as... a... uhm.... medical device.... if you're not careful. 

:huh:


----------



## ZainTheInsane

Suddenly...I want one...and I'm not even fat... :blink:


----------



## AnnMarie

ZainTheInsane said:


> Suddenly...I want one...and I'm not even fat... :blink:



Yeah, honestly, it's not even about size. I mean it's certainly of use for people who may have issues with reach or even just being comfortable or something, but it's just great no matter WHAT size you are. 

The guys like it too... we've had plenty of company in Heather's house and everyone tries it out... lol, it's addictive!


----------



## Risible

AnnMarie said:


> it's pretty much dead on "center" when you use it...



_*coughs*_ I believe the expression is "bullseye."

I'm very interested; where did you get yours? And does it come with a ginzu knife if I order _in the next 20 minutes!_


----------



## AnnMarie

Risible said:


> _*coughs*_ I believe the expression is "bullseye."
> 
> I'm very interested; where did you get yours? And does it come with a ginzu knife if I order _in the next 20 minutes!_



Heather ordered all of them so far, I just need to find out the number or website of the guy she bought them from... I figured he was so nice, he deserved the business. 

However, since I don't have it yet, if you search for Bidush, you may come up with some other sellers... sorry I wasn't able to get the info yet!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

AnnMarie said:


> Heather ordered all of them so far, I just need to find out the number or website of the guy she bought them from... I figured he was so nice, he deserved the business.
> 
> However, since I don't have it yet, if you search for Bidush, you may come up with some other sellers... sorry I wasn't able to get the info yet!


when you do please post it


----------



## Risible

AnnMarie said:


> Heather ordered all of them so far, I just need to find out the number or website of the guy she bought them from... I figured he was so nice, he deserved the business.
> 
> However, since I don't have it yet, if you search for Bidush, you may come up with some other sellers... sorry I wasn't able to get the info yet!



There's a phone number on the link you posted - I'll try that. I googled, but couldn't find a distributor.

The price sounds great - I'm gonna get two, myself! Thanks so much for posting on this!


----------



## AnnMarie

I have no idea who the people are on that link I posted, it was just the best link I could find with the best pictures on how it sets up, etc. 

I have a call in to Heather for the info, so hopefully I'll have it later today.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Any updates on distributor/vendor info yet?


----------



## mpls_girl26

So it uses the toilet bowl (the tank part) water? Am I missing something here? It's a great idea but it seems gross. There is someone I know that has a toilet that has a built in bidet and a heated toilet seat and a bunch of other gadgets. Frankly, I'm kind of afraid and go out of my way to use the other bathroom...lol. The idea of a warm toilet seat grosses me out.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Nah, I'm pretty they use the water supply that goes _to _the toilet - not from it. Most bidet gadgets hook into the line before it reaches the actual commode.

I know the one you're talking about (I think).. the washlet, right?


----------



## mpls_girl26

SamanthaNY said:


> Nah, I'm pretty they use the water supply that goes _to _the toilet - not from it. Most bidet gadgets hook into the line before it reaches the actual commode.
> 
> I know the one you're talking about (I think).. the washlet, right?



Ahhh.......that sounds MUCH better because I've seen the inside of my toilet tank and NASTY! :doh: I'm not sure if that is the one but it looks like that. I was no prepared for the naked butts when I clicked on the site. Too funny.


----------



## SamanthaNY

The smiley faces, naked butts and talking heads... yeah, it's all a bit disturbing, eh? LOL

But not nearly so much as _this! _

Is that a tramp stamp I see?


----------



## Risible

SamanthaNY said:


> The smiley faces, naked butts and talking heads... yeah, it's all a bit disturbing, eh? LOL
> 
> But not nearly so much as _this! _
> 
> Is that a tramp stamp I see?



Good heavens, Sam! How in the world did you stumble across that - that - butt! What kind of garden do you people have in NY anyhow??? 

BTW, I ordered my own Bidush. I emailed the link provided by AM; received a prompt reply asking for my phone number; a foreign-sounding gentleman called the next day and I placed my order for two through him. They're coming via 7-10 business days (it's been about 5 days today), so next week I'll have my own little review to offer.

They were $29.95 for the first Bidush, $19.95 for the second, plus $25 s&h.


----------



## SamanthaNY

It's not me!! It's those whacky brits! I don't know why they want butts in their gardens. They're obsessed with gardens! Or.... butts. I dunno. 

Cool beans, thanks for the info on the bidush (love that name, I keep walking around muttering "bidush bidish bidush"). I've been trying to get distributor info, so I'm glad that's at least one source. 

Anxious to hear your review! 

Thanks, Ris - yer a peach.


----------



## Risible

SamanthaNY said:


> It's not me!! It's those whacky brits! I don't know why they want butts in their gardens. They're obsessed with gardens! Or.... butts. I dunno.
> 
> Cool beans, thanks for the info on the bidush (love that name, I keep walking around muttering "bidush bidish bidush"). I've been trying to get distributor info, so I'm glad that's at least one source.
> 
> Anxious to hear your review!
> 
> Thanks, Ris - yer a peach.



I kinda like the name too. The way it rolls off the tongue ... I named your pchew! pchew! kitty Bidush. :wubu:


----------



## Risible

So, after installing the first Bidush and I give it a test drive, Bio asks, "So, did it do the job?"

Um - yeah - *HEL - LO!

*Okay, so after ordering my two Bidushes (see previous post), it took about 8 business days to receive them. We were busy with a bath remodel and then the toilet in the other bathroom took a shit () and we had to have that one replaced, so we didn't get around to installing the Bidush until last week.

It didn't fit. For some reason, our brand-new St. Thomas toilets didn't accommodate the Bidush. Bio decided to retrofit the Bidush using his little Dremmel (sp?) drill and he didn't get the time to do that until today, after which he was able to install it.

So, a few minutes ago I got to take my new Bidush for a spin, and let me tell you, ladies, it *works! *Ah, what a clean, refreshing feeling - truly! In fact, it worked so well that when I floored it, so to speak, it _penetrated _for at least an inch. Um, owie?

It cleans both, um, apertures, though I had to lean forward to "present" #1 to the stream.


----------



## RevolOggerp

When I first read this thread title... I thought of _Buck Rogers in the 25th Century_. Yeah, I'm talking about the little robot named Twiki who always goes "biddi-biddi-biddi".


----------



## bidush

Hi everyone!

We really appreciate for purchasing our product - Bidush. 

You can find more abour our company by visiting our website.

http://www.bidet-plastom.com


----------



## Zandoz

Risible said:


> So, after installing the first Bidush and I give it a test drive, Bio asks, "So, did it do the job?"
> 
> Um - yeah - *HEL - LO!
> 
> *Okay, so after ordering my two Bidushes (see previous post), it took about 8 business days to receive them. We were busy with a bath remodel and then the toilet in the other bathroom took a shit () and we had to have that one replaced, so we didn't get around to installing the Bidush until last week.
> 
> It didn't fit. For some reason, our brand-new St. Thomas toilets didn't accommodate the Bidush. Bio decided to retrofit the Bidush using his little Dremmel (sp?) drill and he didn't get the time to do that until today, after which he was able to install it.
> 
> So, a few minutes ago I got to take my new Bidush for a spin, and let me tell you, ladies, it *works! *Ah, what a clean, refreshing feeling - truly! In fact, it worked so well that when I floored it, so to speak, it _penetrated _for at least an inch. Um, owie?
> 
> It cleans both, um, apertures, though I had to lean forward to "present" #1 to the stream.




How is the water connection accomplished? For those of us extremely wide in that region, are we likely to end up sitting on the controls?


----------



## bidush

Zandoz said:


> How is the water connection accomplished? For those of us extremely wide in that region, are we likely to end up sitting on the controls?



Hi Zandoz,

I can send you an installation instructions with pics by email.


----------



## Risible

Zandoz said:


> How is the water connection accomplished? For those of us extremely wide in that region, are we likely to end up sitting on the controls?



Zan,

Bio installed ours. I didn't get a chance to ask him about this yesterday, but the water connection was very easy, just took a few minutes. Of course, our toilet and connections are new and easily taken apart to install the T-junction.

Here are the instructions from the Bidush website:

1. Screw the spout in place in the BIDUSH, making sure that the opening points to the center and outwards. 
2. Release the screws of the toilet seat and place the BIDUSH between the seat and the bowl. 
3. Refasten the toilet seat screws, making sure that the spout faces the center of the bowl 
4. Close the faucet to the flush tank and disconnect the hose connected to the tank. 
5. Place a rubber washer on each arm of the T-junction, connect the T-junction to the flush tank. Connect the BIDUSH hose behind the BIDUSH faucet and to the T-junction from the bottom.

6. Connect the water supply hose to the T-junction and open the water supply faucet.


The "arm" with the water control level is on the right side, and sticks out a good 5-6 inches from under the toilet seat. I have wide hips, a big bottom and short arms, and I have no problem reaching the lever.

The Bidush is awesome, it really is. I hope it's sturdy, I guess time will tell on that, but I'm gonna order a replacement eventually to keep on hand.


----------



## Risible

bidush said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We really appreciate for purchasing our product - Bidush.
> 
> You can find more abour our company by visiting our
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> website[URL]http://www.bidet-plastom.com[/URL]
> 
> .




I love your product. Your salesperson, Paul, was very responsive and helpful. I do have two suggestions, however. One is to lower the shipping/handling cost - I think $25.00 is unreasonable. The other is to sell these on Ebay to allow people to pay through Paypal, as not everyone has a credit card.


----------



## Zandoz

Risible said:


> Zan,
> 
> Bio installed ours. I didn't get a chance to ask him about this yesterday, but the water connection was very easy, just took a few minutes. Of course, our toilet and connections are new and easily taken apart to install the T-junction.
> 
> Here are the instructions from the Bidush website:
> 
> 1. Screw the spout in place in the BIDUSH, making sure that the opening points to the center and outwards.
> 2. Release the screws of the toilet seat and place the BIDUSH between the seat and the bowl.
> 3. Refasten the toilet seat screws, making sure that the spout faces the center of the bowl
> 4. Close the faucet to the flush tank and disconnect the hose connected to the tank.
> 5. Place a rubber washer on each arm of the T-junction, connect the T-junction to the flush tank. Connect the BIDUSH hose behind the BIDUSH faucet and to the T-junction from the bottom.
> 
> 6. Connect the water supply hose to the T-junction and open the water supply faucet.
> 
> 
> The "arm" with the water control level is on the right side, and sticks out a good 5-6 inches from under the toilet seat. I have wide hips, a big bottom and short arms, and I have no problem reaching the lever.
> 
> The Bidush is awesome, it really is. I hope it's sturdy, I guess time will tell on that, but I'm gonna order a replacement eventually to keep on hand.



Thanks for the info! A couple other questions come to mind.....Is there an electric hookup, or is this strictly water powered? The other question that came to mind is kind of subjective I guess...how likely is this thing to be misused by mischievous feline types for fun and amusement? In other words, will the 4-legged Murphy's Law units have an easy time triggering this thing?


----------



## Risible

Zandoz said:


> Thanks for the info! A couple other questions come to mind.....Is there an electric hookup, or is this strictly water powered? The other question that came to mind is kind of subjective I guess...how likely is this thing to be misused by mischievous feline types for fun and amusement? In other words, will the 4-legged Murphy's Law units have an easy time triggering this thing?



No electricity required, it uses the water pressure to your toilet.

I would say kitty would have to have powerful arm muscles to pull down the lever. It's no problem for a human, but a kitty would have to apply a lot of strength in just the right place to pull down the lever. Now, if kitty were to reach up with both paws, grasp the lever and pull down, he'd be successful. I've seen cats on America's Funniest Videos flush the toilet, but I think that was an exceptionally clever cat. Is your kitty clever enough to a) realize there's a mechanism and b) learn how to trigger the mechanism?


----------



## Zandoz

Risible said:


> No electricity required, it uses the water pressure to your toilet.
> 
> I would say kitty would have to have powerful arm muscles to pull down the lever. It's no problem for a human, but a kitty would have to apply a lot of strength in just the right place to pull down the lever. Now, if kitty were to reach up with both paws, grasp the lever and pull down, he'd be successful. I've seen cats on America's Funniest Videos flush the toilet, but I think that was an exceptionally clever cat. Is your kitty clever enough to a) realize there's a mechanism and b) learn how to trigger the mechanism?



Clever enough......ehhhhhh

Strong instinct for mischief....well, one is named Chaos, the other Spunky....and they live up to their names. Dottie...unless it involved food or hiding, no worries from her.


----------



## AnnMarie

RevolOggerp said:


> When I first read this thread title... I thought of _Buck Rogers in the 25th Century_. Yeah, I'm talking about the little robot named Twiki who always goes "biddi-biddi-biddi".



That's why I wrote that... read the first line of my post! lol


----------



## CrankySpice

Ok, in poking around online, I found this: http://www.sultanbidet.com/ which looks very similar, if not nearly identical--except for the handle. Can anyone with the bidush confirm that it looks the same?


----------



## brad

First used a bidet years and years ago in Spain whilst on holiday with my parents. Didn't know what the darned thing was even for at first.
Sink....yeah ok; Toilet....yep allright; Other mini toilet.....wtf?
Used it once, only once, jumped off the darned thing and have never dared to use one since. Thanks.


----------



## Risible

CrankySpice said:


> Ok, in poking around online, I found this: http://www.sultanbidet.com/ which looks very similar, if not nearly identical--except for the handle. Can anyone with the bidush confirm that it looks the same?



The Bidush looks very similar, Spice. The water hookup is also very similar. The cost of the Sultan is five bucks lower, though it would be the same if you bought two Bidush at the same time, as I did. The Bidush s&h was an astonishing $25.


----------



## bidush

Bidush on ebay: $29.95 + $7 shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bidet-wash-let-...ryZ71284QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HeatherBBW

Risible said:


> Good heavens, Sam! How in the world did you stumble across that - that - butt! What kind of garden do you people have in NY anyhow???
> 
> BTW, I ordered my own Bidush. I emailed the link provided by AM; received a prompt reply asking for my phone number; a foreign-sounding gentleman called the next day and I placed my order for two through him. They're coming via 7-10 business days (it's been about 5 days today), so next week I'll have my own little review to offer.
> 
> They were $29.95 for the first Bidush, $19.95 for the second, plus $25 s&h.



Let me know how those stand up, the one I have isn't the Bidush and the ones I have ordered before even though they look the same, have cracked under my weight.

For those waiting for the info:

I have talked to the guy at lubidet, he is actually the engineer/designer and seller. His item number for the one I have is ILB-B and can be ordered by calling: 1-800-582-4338 - if you have trouble with the model number, you can just mention that it's the same one that Heather from Massachusetts purchased. What I've liked about this guy from the beginning is that he was VERY sure it wouldn't crack under me and offered to send it to me free and for me to try it before buying it because he was so confident.

He's a super nice guy.


----------



## SamanthaNY

So... wait. I'm confused as to how we're talking about the Bidush... the one Risible bought, I think - but that's not the item you have, Heather? I thought you and AnnMarie had the same thing, but now it sounds as if she has the Bidush, and you have something different. Is that right? If I google Lubidet, that looks like a whole seat and lid adaptation instead of something that installs under the existing seat? 

So are we talking about two different products here? I like the look of the Bidush, and keeping my existing seat - but, I'd like something that will last and not break... now I'm confused as to who's recommending what...


----------



## HeatherBBW

SamanthaNY said:


> So... wait. I'm confused as to how we're talking about the Bidush... the one Risible bought, I think - but that's not the item you have, Heather? I thought you and AnnMarie had the same thing, but now it sounds as if she has the Bidush, and you have something different. Is that right? If I google Lubidet, that looks like a whole seat and lid adaptation instead of something that installs under the existing seat?
> 
> So are we talking about two different products here? I like the look of the Bidush, and keeping my existing seat - but, I'd like something that will last and not break... now I'm confused as to who's recommending what...



AnnMarie has the Lubidet (I bought it for her) and so do I. Bidush looks like it, with small differences. The Lubidet website is for the full seat, but the engineer (same guy who has been doing it for years - I used my first one at Conrad/Ruby's in 1994) has made the smaller adaptive version for those who can't afford the entire seat and for a quick solution, etc.

I am not saying the Bidush doesn't work as well or won't stand up, I just haven't had it and can't vouch for it. I know that I've bought 3 other kinds besides Lubidet and they go crunch after awhile. So far, my Lubidet ones have stood up for about a year and lots of big fatties sit on my toilets.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## bidush

Hi,

Lubidet is our US representative and Mr. Hal Bregman has made several modifications to fit our main product - Bidan to the US plumbing system. Actually, the Bidush is a simplest model. We have the Bidan Turbo with warm water and warm air. It installs instead of a regular seat on the round basin. We have a few models for fat and disabled people as well. Finally, there is a rised seat (10 cm), which comes with any Bidan model.


----------



## Risible

HeatherBBW said:


> Let me know how those stand up, the one I have isn't the Bidush and the ones I have ordered before even though they look the same, have cracked under my weight.
> 
> For those waiting for the info:
> 
> I have talked to the guy at lubidet, he is actually the engineer/designer and seller. His item number for the one I have is ILB-B and can be ordered by calling: 1-800-582-4338 - if you have trouble with the model number, you can just mention that it's the same one that Heather from Massachusetts purchased. What I've liked about this guy from the beginning is that he was VERY sure it wouldn't crack under me and offered to send it to me free and for me to try it before buying it because he was so confident.
> 
> He's a super nice guy.



Hi Heather,

I'll let you know how the Bidush holds up - literally.  I'll be happy to get a year or so out of it - good enough for a $25-30 product. Absolutely no creaking, cracking or shifting from the toilet seat or the Bidush at this point. I had both my toilets replaced a month or so ago, and the toilet seat (without the Bidush) started making cracking noises almost immediately, but nothing like that as of yet from the seat with the Bidush.



bidush said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lubidet is our US representative and Mr. Hal Bregman has made several modifications to fit our main product - Bidan to the US plumbing system. Actually, the Bidush is a simplest model. We have the Bidan Turbo with warm water and warm air. It installs instead of a regular seat on the round basin. We have a few models for fat and disabled people as well. Finally, there is a rised seat (10 cm), which comes with any Bidan model.




This is all good to now; I like to have options to choose from. I didn't know any of this because the Bidush website linked at the top of this thread doesn't have any of this info. Thanks!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Well it looks like the Bidush and the one I have are indeed the same. Thank you for the info Bidush 

Also, Risible, glad to hear yours are holding up as well as mine are. I lovey this invention and when we go to hotels I know my bum wishes it were home


----------



## Risible

HeatherBBW said:


> Also, Risible, glad to hear yours are holding up as well as mine are. I lovey this invention and when we go to hotels I know my bum wishes it were home



Yeah, no kidding. There's ways and means to get around "reach" issues, but Bidush, or something like it, is really the happiest, cleanest and most comfortable solution yet.

Thanks so much, Heather, for turning AM on to it, and AM, for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Risible said:


> Yeah, no kidding. There's ways and means to get around "reach" issues, but Bidush, or something like it, is really the happiest, cleanest and most comfortable solution yet.
> 
> Thanks so much, Heather, for turning AM on to it, and AM, for bringing it to our attention.



I totally agree - it's a godsend and makes life easier.

Now, I wanna know about this warm air and water one... this could be addicting!


----------



## AnnMarie

Just to further clear up any confusion - I called it Bidush because that is what the packaging said. The actual appliance reads Lubidet - but the packaging reads Bidush, so to me, they are indeed one in the same.


----------



## bidush

A few days ago I was asked about the difference between the Bidush and the Bidanit. I suppose that you're familiar with the first one, as for the Bidanit it looks the same, but the difference is in the form of faucet and the Bidanit can be easily installed on any prolonged commode and under any toilet seat as well.


----------



## HeatherBBW

bidush said:


> A few days ago I was asked about the difference between the Bidush and the Bidanit. I suppose that you're familiar with the first one, as for the Bidanit it looks the same, but the difference is in the form of faucet and the Bidanit can be easily installed on any prolonged commode and under any toilet seat as well.



Do you have a photo of that?


----------



## Risible

bidush said:


> A few days ago I was asked about the difference between the Bidush and the Bidanit. I suppose that you're familiar with the first one, as for the Bidanit it looks the same, but the difference is in the form of faucet and the Bidanit can be easily installed on any prolonged commode and under any toilet seat as well.



In addition to a photo, can you give us a comparison to the Bidush? For example, which one is sturdier? What are the relative advantages of each? Etc.

BTW, I'm still loving my Bidush. Best $30 I've ever spent. Really.


----------



## bidush

No problem, but it'be better to visit our website: www.bidet-plastom.com

You can find both full description and many pictures of our products there.

In a few words, we've been selling the Bidanit for 15 years and the Bidush is a new model. Both of them are sturdy and DIY simple products. Only the Bidanit's advantage (as I mentioned before) is that it can be installed on any commode type and under any toilet seat including prolonged one.


----------



## fullagrace27

Is it possible to order one from Europe? Estonia to be specific? Thanks


----------



## bidush

Hi fullagrace27,

No problem, we can send you the Bidush to Estonia directly. Please contact me in private or from our website: www.bidet-plastom.com


----------



## bidush

Happy Thanksgiving Day pals!


----------



## bidush

Hi Budush users! 

We are (the manufacturing company, I mean) launching a new advertising campaign in 2008. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## bidush

We, at Bidush manufacturing company, sincerely wish all of you Merry Christmas & Happy, Clean, Healthy and Successful New 2008 Year!


----------



## HeatherBBW

bidush said:


> We, at Bidush manufacturing company, sincerely wish all of you Merry Christmas & Happy, Clean, Healthy and Successful New 2008 Year!



Thank you for the well wishes. Please note your website is not working at this time. Can you please advise is the URL has changed or if it's just down for re-design?

Regards,
Heather


----------



## bidush

Hi,

It's not working temporarily, because we are transferring it to another server.
So, it'll be available in a few days. I'll keep u posted.


----------



## Missy9579

All I have to say is Bidets are tricky!!

AM has a picture to post here,,,it will be self explanitory


----------



## FEast

AnnMarie said:


> Just to further clear up any confusion - I called it Bidush because that is what the packaging said. The actual appliance reads Lubidet - but the packaging reads Bidush, so to me, they are indeed one in the same.


I am _this_ close to purchasing a Bidush, but am still a little confused, AM. Is the one you have and with which you're so pleased the full-sized, more expensive one, or the smaller one, as seen in their eBay auction?

I'm also wondering why the selling price on the original eBay Buy It Now sale was $29.95, yet the later ones (for the same item, as far as I can tell) cost $39.95? Are they trying to make up for lowering the shipping cost, thus making the shipping cost seem lower, but the item price is $10 more? Perhaps Bidush can answer that one for me? 

I have a friend who wants to buy it for me, and I could really use one. Have wanted one for years. Ruby and some others had told me about the full-size original and how happy they were with it; however, I couldn't afford it. This one seems like it would be perfect for my needs. Thanks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia

*******************************​ 
Every time I hear the dirty word "exercise," I wash my mouth out with *chocolate*. :eat2: ​ 
Wait; do you mean to tell me *chocolate's* not a vegetable?!  ​ 
Life's short. Eat dessert first!* :eat1: *​ 
"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." :bow: ~Eleanor Roosevelt​


----------



## bidush

Hi Fuchsia,

The answer is very simple: It's another distributor who sells the Bidush via eBay, but the same product. As for the cost, each dealer establish his own selling prices and shipping terms - it's a business


----------



## bidush

Update: 

Our website www.bidet-plastom.com is working again.


----------



## Butterbelly

Ohhhh, I so want one. They have these all around Europe...I have a great story about getting sprayed with one in Amsterdam a few months back...just don't stand up when the thing is spraying


----------



## IdahoCynth

I bought the bidush a couple of months ago and my son was here over the weekend and installed it for me. 

It is fantastic, I recommend it. 

It was a bit of a problem to install with my "old" toilet. We had to buy a new toilet seat, but thats ok because my old one was worn out. My son also bought some metal bolts to go through the seat and the bidush, and he bought some risers so the front of the toilet seat would be as high as the back. He gorilla glued then put screws into the risers.

It is now solid as a rock and there is no give in the seat at all and the bidet is not being crushed by the toilet seat. It rocks!

One FYI... if you get one do not, I repeat do not push the bidet handle down all the way on your virgin run.... omg that smarts!.


----------



## FEast

bidush said:


> Hi Fuchsia,
> 
> The answer is very simple: It's another distributor who sells the Bidush via eBay, but the same product. As for the cost, each dealer establish his own selling prices and shipping terms - it's a business


Well, yes and no; simple for you perhaps. I wasn't sure what the name of your company is, and with your website down, I couldn't check, so I had to assume the eBay seller was your company. 

Also, the same company ran both auctions, so I suppose they found they needed to charge more, and couldn't make enough of a profit to make it practical to continue selling them at the lower price. Thanks for the info, Bidush!


----------



## FEast

bidush said:


> Update:
> 
> Our website www.bidet-plastom.com is working again.


I'm so glad you posted that, Bidush! I see there are several versions of the original Lubidet, and the Bidush may not be the one I actually need, given that I'm somewhat disabled.

I can also see why you had to charge more for shipping, as you're based in Israel.

I'm going to call the number posted earlier, to help me decide just which one is right for my needs. It's great that you've been so forthcoming with us. I'm sure there are many here who could use this terrific product, but might be too embarrassed to post, or will simply go ahead and do so without posting.

I've added your company to the very extensive list of size-related products I've been collecting for many years, which will be posted in a special resource area on our website when it's finished. Your engineers are to be congratulated for considering the needs of people of size. Happy New Year!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast

IdahoCynth said:


> It was a bit of a problem to install with my "old" toilet. We had to buy a new toilet seat, but thats ok because my old one was worn out. My son also bought some metal bolts to go through the seat and the bidush, and he bought some risers so the front of the toilet seat would be as high as the back. He gorilla glued then put screws into the risers.


Thank you, Icy (and others), for the additional installation advice. I'm hoping my son will be able to install mine, too, although he had a knee operation in November, so I'm not sure he's up to it. 

If not, I know some other very handy gentlemen who'll do it for me , and it's good to have this info. I've had a lot of difficulty with toilet seats, and feared adding the bidet would cause further problems.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## bidush

FEast said:


> Thank you, Icy (and others), for the additional installation advice. I'm hoping my son will be able to install mine, too, although he had a knee operation in November, so I'm not sure he's up to it.
> 
> If not, I know some other very handy gentlemen who'll do it for me , and it's good to have this info. I've had a lot of difficulty with toilet seats, and feared adding the bidet would cause further problems.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Dear Fuchsia,

We have a bidet with raised seat (10 cm) for you and others who have difficulties to seat down on a regular one.


----------



## bidush

Tip to all Budush users: in order to get a gentle stream of water please do not push the handle down to the end


----------



## ekmanifest

missaf said:


> No lie!
> 
> I accidentally pushed down on the handle a little too hard and almost got a roto-rooter!



I like it when you push the handle down hard


----------



## SocialbFly

ekmanifest said:


> I like it when you push the handle down hard



i thought you just saw something you liked in the bathroom, NOW i know...lol


----------



## Risible

Big ol' smile on her face when she came out - didya notice that?


----------



## bidush

Hi there,

There is a supplier of Bidushes in Atlanta:
[email protected]


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> Big ol' smile on her face when she came out - didya notice that?



Wonder if it will be a big smile this weekend too?? Just like her....


----------



## ekmanifest

SocialbFly said:


> Wonder if it will be a big smile this weekend too?? Just like her....



You talking about me???? I need a big smile now more than I did then


----------



## Suze

bidush said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There is a supplier of Bidushes in Atlanta:
> [email protected]



how did you find us? :blink:


----------



## Risible

susieQ said:


> how did you find us? :blink:



There are several of us here on Dims that are big fans of the Bidush; I may have mentioned it to the Bidush salesperson I spoke with when I was buying mine. Someone else may have mentioned it as well.


----------



## SocialbFly

ekmanifest said:


> You talking about me???? I need a big smile now more than I did then




so...ARE you smiling after coming out of the bathroom, lol....i missed that kodak moment, lol


i am still coveting Ris and Bios shower/bathroom...just saying...


----------



## AlethaBBW

Count me in as another Bidush fan. My ass has never been so happy.


----------



## angel-1

Now I know what to get my wife for her birthday.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

angel-1 said:


> Now I know what to get my wife for her birthday.




lol.. don't wait until her birthday to get her a Bidush!!! Buy her something sparklie for her finger, neck, or ears for her birthday. Order the Bidush as it will improve her quality of life for her today.


----------



## mossystate

ThatFatGirl said:


> lol.. don't wait until her birthday to get her a Bidush!!! Buy her something sparklie for her finger, neck, or ears for her birthday. Order the Bidush as it will improve her quality of life for her today.




LOL...this sounded like a late night infomercial....


----------



## Suze

^ i was thinking the same damn thing, but she has a point!

i once had a boyfriend that gave me 100 rolls of toilet paper for my birthday. it was a joke, obviously, but i was a bit disappointed to say the least.


----------



## angel-1

ThatFatGirl said:


> lol.. don't wait until her birthday to get her a Bidush!!! Buy her something sparklie for her finger, neck, or ears for her birthday. Order the Bidush as it will improve her quality of life for her today.



my wife isn't big on jewelry. She like gifts she can use. It's hard to shop for her, so this will be good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm going to order my first one - I just e-mailed the e-mail addy on the website. I looked at the distributor on eBay, and their other items were a little scary.  So I thought I'd order directly.


----------



## Risible

BBM, I bought two and installed them last November - one of them broke a couple weeks ago to my great dismay (thank goodness I still have the other one!), a fitting had cracked and it was leaking water like gangbusters, so we shut the water off to the toilet until I can get a replacement Bidush.

Anyhoo, I emailed the Bidush person who always posts here, but have not as of yet gotten a response back. I waited a few days, then went ahead and bought the Bidush on ebay for $39.95. According to the info, it's coming from Israel. It's been five business days and I have not yet received it. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## SocialbFly

awww Ris i was wondering if you had heard from them about it...i am thinking of ordering one for the apartment....havent decided yet....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hmmm, I contaced the website directly, and they quoted me $20 for the product, and $40 for shipping. Hmmmmm.

I think "bidush" posted a Florida distributor somewhere - maybe I'll e-mail them.

ETA: I must have imagined that? Not finding it with thread search.


----------



## IdahoCynth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hmmm, I contaced the website directly, and they quoted me $20 for the product, and $40 for shipping. Hmmmmm.
> 
> I think "bidush" posted a Florida distributor somewhere - maybe I'll e-mail them.
> 
> ETA: I must have imagined that? Not finding it with thread search.



I bought mine from this ebay'er http://stores.ebay.com/SchoolFundABC_Bedits-to-convert-toilet_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ11QQftidZ2QQtZkm

They are charging US $39.99 for the bidet and $7.00 for shipping. 

I think when i bought mine it was only $32, but costs on everything are going up so fast lately.


----------



## Risible

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hmmm, I contaced the website directly, and they quoted me $20 for the product, and $40 for shipping. Hmmmmm.
> 
> I think "bidush" posted a Florida distributor somewhere - maybe I'll e-mail them.
> 
> ETA: I must have imagined that? Not finding it with thread search.



Here ya go, BBM, I think this is what you were looking for? Forty dollars for shipping - yikes. It's coming from Israel, but, still - seems like a lot.

The two I bought last year were $29.99 for the first, $25 for the second and $25 for shipping. Best eighty bucks I ever spent; as I recall, they arrived quickly too. I still haven't received the one I purchased on ebay.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks, Ris.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Just wondering for all who have purchased the Bidush, how are they holding up? Still happy with them? Any problems?

I'm thinking I might ask Santa for one this year.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mine's fine and dandy.... just a bit "brisk" this time of year!


----------



## Risible

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just wondering for all who have purchased the Bidush, how are they holding up? Still happy with them? Any problems?
> 
> I'm thinking I might ask Santa for one this year.



I have two. First one broke, then the other three weeks later. The break occurred at the same location: at the trigger mechanism, which is all plastic. I emailed the manufacturer, didn't hear from them for two weeks, emailed again, and finally heard back from them a week or two later (by which time the second Bidush had failed, so I ordered a third from an ebay distributor). In the meantime, I found the records of my original order and contacted that distributor, as it had been approximately nine months since I had purchased them, and I understood there was a one-year warranty. The distributor from whom I purchased them was a bit prompter (not much) in getting back to me, and arranged to have replacement parts sent to me at no charge. Since they came from Israel, the parts took at least a couple of weeks to arrive, making the total time from my first email to the distributor to arrival of the parts a couple of months.

Overall, I felt the resolution of the warranty problems to be satisfactory, and the wait time unsatisfactory.

As I've said before, I love my Bidush and will continue to purchase them. However, I really hope they upgrade that particular part that failed, as the plastic just did not hold up (it is not a loadbearing part, so my size did not factor into the failure) very long. In the future, I will attempt to do business with the American distributor mentioned earlier in this thread, in the hopes that any warranty problems will be resolved quicker. And I certainly hope that if the same part fails in the future and is not under warranty, that I can purchase just that part, without having to buy the entire bidet.


----------



## Fish

Now THIS is a Christmas gift waiting to happen! Awesome.


----------



## IdahoCynth

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just wondering for all who have purchased the Bidush, how are they holding up? Still happy with them? Any problems?
> 
> I'm thinking I might ask Santa for one this year.



Mine is still working fine. If it ever breaks, I'd have to buy another. I just can't be without one now.


----------



## BBWTexan

I have one that came second-hand from Heather (she left it when she came to visit this summer). If it has survived the both of us, I'm quite sure it can make it through anything. I absolutely LOVE this thing!


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just wondering for all who have purchased the Bidush, how are they holding up? Still happy with them? Any problems?
> 
> I'm thinking I might ask Santa for one this year.



Mine SUCKS!! I can't get it installed because the toilet is too small. the Bidush is installed between the toilet and the toilet seat with the seat resting on top of it. Well the little 'feet' things on the bottom of the seat are far back so that they sit on top of the Bidush. So the seat won't go all the way down on the toilet and sits on top of the Bidush like a diving board. Sitting on it will eventually break the seat as it forces myself and anyone who visits my apartment to be verrrry careful when sitting down. I thought to put something under the front of the seat to hold it level with the back but this still leaves the middle of the seat withstanding a LOT of weight. If it should crack with me sitting on it that would suck. I've looked everywhere for a different toilet seat that puts the little feet things a little farther forward so that the problem can be eliminated but it seems for the small round type of toilet they all are in the same place. Poo. 

If you've got one of those long toilets you should be good but it's not so good for smaller ones.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lilly,

My toilet is little and round too. My son put risers on the bottom of my toilet seat to hold it up higher than the bidet. He use gorilla glue/ plus screws and they are on there firm. He also bought new longer bolts to go through the toilet seat and the bidet allowing the risers to be applied to the seat.


----------



## bidush

Hi Bidush-users!

Being a manufacturer of the Bidush, we are thinking to make a new model with warm water. What do YOU think about this idea?
Any comments are welcome :bow:


----------



## HeatherBBW

bidush said:


> Hi Bidush-users!
> 
> Being a manufacturer of the Bidush, we are thinking to make a new model with warm water. What do YOU think about this idea?
> Any comments are welcome :bow:



If it was easily installed as the one you have now, then absolutely. I'd absolutely sign up for that!


----------



## AlethaBBW

Mine blew a part (valve? I don't know mechanical stuff) and flooded my entire apartment while I was out. I'm reeeeeally missing it, and am looking for a solution...anyone?? Bueller??


----------



## Risible

bidush said:


> Hi Bidush-users!
> 
> Being a manufacturer of the Bidush, we are thinking to make a new model with warm water. What do YOU think about this idea?
> Any comments are welcome :bow:



Actually what I'd like to see done is improvement of quality of the existing Bidush.

I have two toilets, each with a Bidush on it. I bought my first Bidush in September '07, they were installed in November '07. They both broke in June '08; I replaced the broken part with parts received under warranty (see posts 88 and 96 of this thread). Since then, they have both broken down again several times - one time (on each) the flex connector line with its cheap, non-American-made (and therefore no replacement parts available at American plumbing supply places), causing a flood. I have bought a total of five Bidush since September '07, cannabilizing the three new Bidush for replacement parts rather than taking the time to replace the entire Bidush system, which each required custom retrofitting to make them fit. My husband has spent many hours taking it apart, putting it back together, tinkering with it to get it to stop leaking, cursing the cheap plastic quality of it.

When the Bidush works, it works well, it's very efficient at what it does. I love it. However, as time goes on and repair follows repair at what seems like three-month intervals (and we don't abuse or overuse the Bidush; in fact, we handle it like it's precious china), I have a love/hate relationship with it.

Right now only one is working. I'm loathe to ask my husband to _once more_ attempt a repair on the one that's not working, loathe to see him on his back on the cold tile floor after a hard workweek. 

So, yeah - less accoutrement on the Bidush, and better quality.




AlethaBBW said:


> Mine blew a part (valve? I don't know mechanical stuff) and flooded my entire apartment while I was out. I'm reeeeeally missing it, and am looking for a solution...anyone?? Bueller??



See the first half of this post, Aletha. We've had a similar/same problem with both our Bidush, that is, the threads of the plastic male connector on the flex line wouldn't seat on the female connector. My husband is a journeyman air conditioning technician and has access to commercial quality (as well as consumer quality, of course) plumbing warehouses. He shopped that flex line around and couldn't find any parts to replace/fix it because they are made in Israel, and don't have the conventions of American-made parts.

Frustrated with the Bidush, I called Lubidet , which Heather had recommended upthread. I wanted to go with a new system, give up on the Bidush. The gentleman I spoke to was very interested to hear about this problem, seemed to be familiar with it, asked to speak to my husband to hear his side; he ended up selling us a new flex line for $6.95. We received the new part within a few days (no charge for shipping), and now I just have to bribe my husband into installing it. 

He was very helpful and seemed well familiar with the Bidush, so give him a call and see if he can help you.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I couldn't install mine at all because the toilet seat has molded bumpers underneath that rest on top of the unit. It prevents the toilet seat from coming down all the way and instead it juts out like a diving board. Attempts to attach extension bumpers on the front have not worked out. I'm stuck with a Bidush that can't be installed and shipping that makes it too expensive to return.


----------



## AnnMarie

I've had mine since I first posted about it with no issue at all, and daily use. I have only one toilet and it's on there. 

Just wanted to post that in case people think all they do is break. However, the issues being had by others are certainly valid and should be addressed.


----------



## bidush

Hi and thanks to all responds! It's really very important for us to hear all pros and cons in order to make a new model both more longlife and fit to any commodes. As well as that we will check what we can do in order to improve the existing Bidush.

Again, many thanks for your help!
Bidush


----------



## AnnMarie

Dee, what's weird is that my unit doesn't look like that Lubidet you linked to, but it SAYS Lubidet on it... same logo and all. I don't get it. I wonder if that has something to do with the longevity? I really don't get all the differences in seemingly similar units, but mine is the one Heather bought me... so it's the same as hers. 

I also got a Biffy for Christmas... a back up in case my current system ever fails. My father has been using that for over a year with no issues (400lbs when he got it). Heather reported that that one didn't work well for her because she overlapped the handle enough to break that part... I'm not sure if I'll have that issue or not... we'll see if I ever install it.


----------



## Risible

AM, here's what mine are. All five of them. Except for the first two, they each cost around $39.95 plus shipping.

As I said, I looked up the Lubidet product on Heather's recommendation upthread. The person I spoke to (I swear he said he name was Hell. It must've been Hal, but he pronounced it Hell. I'm like, "Hell?" "Yes - that's right. Hell [last name]") said he had the fancy Lubidet model, with the warm water feature and all, but then he asked my about the problems I was having with the Bidush. He said he was a distributor for the Bidush, and of the thousands of Bidush he has sold, he's heard of but one problem, which is that the threads of flex line doesn't seat properly and can't be tightened (more upthread on that), and that problem has been addressed. So he urged me to give the Bidush another chance instead of selling me the $400+ Lubidet product I was looking at.

If Bidush would put American-standardized fittings on their product and upgrade the overall quality of the plastic, I would be willing to pay more for it and continue to buy it. I love the Bidush (until it breaks down) for the excellent job it does and for its minimally intrusive retrofit.


----------



## HeatherBBW

I just wanted to say that I've used and installed on 3 of the toilets in my old home, the 1 toilet in my new home, 1 toilet while away in Vegas (yes I'm a nut) at a hotel, 1 toilet in Texas at a friend's house (she still has it working properly) and 1 toilet at my Mom's house... and all work fine and no breakage.

Imagine my surprise to hear that it was not working for some of you and even caused a flood for some. Even the ones I used in my old home for almost 2 years regularly, stood up to the wear and tear.

Then I remembered that my husband has never installed one out of the box. He always buys another part from Home Depot.

What he does is connect a "shorter flexible feeder line" between the water shut-off valve and the Bidush coupler. The reason for this is because the feeder line normally that is attached to the toilet is either A. Not flexible or B. Too long when you add the Bidush. 

Now of course, none of this makes sense to me. But I am hoping it does for those having problems. It might be a simple fix that corrects whatever issues you are having. 

Here is a picture I found online that my husband says is what a "flexible feeder line" looks like, but the ones he said he's picked up are generally silver in color, not white like the image.

http://www.bobvila.com/images/ContentImages/22150/_481.jpg

Hope this info helps.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## AnnMarie

Ahh, Heather you're totally right. My father bought the same piece (mine is white flex) and it's coiled to avoid pressure on that piece. The space between the water feed and the seat wasn't long enough for the piece it came with so he bought flex tube and made a turn in it to remove the pressure from the hose. 

Totally right, so really, really good point!!


----------



## BBWTexan

HeatherBBW said:


> 1 toilet in Texas at a friend's house (she still has it working properly)



Yep, still in fantastic order - and that's truly saying something.

Truly.


----------



## IdahoCynth

bidush said:


> Hi Bidush-users!
> 
> Being a manufacturer of the Bidush, we are thinking to make a new model with warm water. What do YOU think about this idea?
> Any comments are welcome :bow:



I think this is a great idea. The cold water gets a bit much sometimes.


----------



## Hole

Bidets are so common where I'm from. At least one bathroom in a home has to have them. I don't know a life without them!


----------



## liz (di-va)

HeatherBBW said:


> What he does is connect a "shorter flexible feeder line" between the water shut-off valve and the Bidush coupler. The reason for this is because the feeder line normally that is attached to the toilet is either A. Not flexible or B. Too long when you add the Bidush.



I am SO glad to know this, should I ever get around to/be able to get one. Thank you for info. 

Wish there were somebody who could install them for you! She says passively. But still.


----------



## ciccialover

In Italy every house has its bidet in the toilet, reading this thread is a bit strange and funny...


----------



## AnnMarie

ciccialover said:


> In Italy every house has its bidet in the toilet, reading this thread is a bit strange and funny...



Yes, it is funny. The US has never embraced the bidet, but we really should. They're great!


----------



## bidush

Hello there,

We are proud to introduce a new model: 

Bidan with raised seat 10 cm - Wide frontal opening for personal cleaning. Comfortable contoured seat area distributes user weight over a larger area. Built-in antibacterial action. Open base for easy cleaning. Advantages:
Warm water + warm air (instead of toilet paper).

Visit our web site to read more: www.bidet-plastom.com


----------



## bidush

Hello Bidush users,

We have got an installation instruction for the Bidush. If you need one, send a message.

Secondly, there is a new product: elevated seat (10 cm) which can be installed instead of regular one + water rinsing (and air blower instead of toilet paper) option. 

:bow:


----------



## HeatherBBW

Thank you for following up with us. I can honestly say your product has changed my life.

If only now there was a portable bidush that could be attached to hotel toilets when traveling with ease. I currently travel with a bidush and a wrench. Have you any plans to make something for travelers but that doesn't have to be held in the palm of your hand?


----------



## bidush

Thank you HeatherBBW, we'll definitely think about it. 
I liked your saying "With Bidush and wrench"


----------



## Brenda

I finally bought one of these and am not sure how I feel about it. 

It seems angle is everything and since my toilet is close to the door I tend to sit a bit on a slant, not effective at all in this position. So I straighten out but it is not just doing the job 100%. Not sure what I am doing wrong or if it is just a help not a total tp replacement.


----------

